# RIP Lina 06/17/2004 - 10/21/2014



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

My precious Lina lost her battle to a sudden illness. She could not open her eyes this morning and was struggling with breathing. I picked her up and she was limp like a rag doll. I held her in my arms and she opened her eyes and looked into my eyes with love, as if to let me know it was time to say good-bye. She was dying. I held her in my arms, kissed her, comforted her, and told her we loved her very much and that it was okay to go and rest in peace. 

Lina died peacefully in my arms this morning, surrounded by my husband and Bella. She was loved to the very end. We buried her, wrapped in her favorite blanket with her favorite toy in our backyard. 

Our hearts are broken into a million pieces and we are grieving deeply. :crybaby: Bella is lost without her big sister. What we will do without our Lina? Rest in peace, sweet Lina Beana...


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Omg I'm so sorry for your loss.  The part about her opening her eyes and looking at you to say goodbye made me tear up. My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I am so very sorry. I know there is nothing I can say that will ease your pain right now, but I am thinking of you all. Lina knew she was loved, that is all a dog can ask for xxx


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, may she rest in peace. Thinking of you during this hard time, xox


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Lina. I'm sure she felt love at the end when she opened her eyes and looked at you.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss :-(


----------



## xxcass (Jan 7, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. She was loved and I too was tearing reading your post. She said her goodbye and allowed you to do the same. May she rest in peace sweet thing. Hold your family close in this difficult time. Again I am so sorry.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

My heart is so broken for you! You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, God bless you all and may little Lina rest in peace. xx


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thoughts prayers and Hugs!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this. Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I am sorry, this is terrible news. It was a little comforting that she was not alone and you were all with her. Poor baby. My heart breaks for you and your family.


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, my thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

OMG I'm so very sorry! RIP little angel!


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. It must have been a comfort for Lina to have you holding her.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. Sending prayers of comfort your way.


----------



## Melesine (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh no!! I am so very sorry, may you have comfort in knowing that she was with you all, the ones who loved her so. There are no words, my heart is breaking for you. Know that you all are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

My heart deeply aches for you! Sending lots of positive and healing thoughts!


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

RIP Lina xx

My thoughts are with you at this terribly sad time. I hope you find comfort in the happy memories you have xx


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Lina. She knew she was loved for sure- i'll be thinking about you and your family. It must be so hard to have a sudden loss like this.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I know how very hard this must be. I am so sorry for your Lina. She is now running free over the rainbow bridge.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh WOW! I am so very terribly sorry! RIP sweet Lina.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your kind words of condolences. We can’t believe that Lina is gone – too sudden, too soon. Our family is not the same without her. 

Bella stopped looking for Lina in our home. She is quiet, does not want to play, and is needier, wanting to be held all the time. She is grieving the loss of her big sister. We are giving Bella extra love, hugs, kisses and treasuring the time we have with her.

Grief is a journey with a raw pain of loss. We are mourning deeply. What will we do without our precious fur-dogter? We miss Lina so very much. 

*I Only Wanted You*
They say memories are golden
Well maybe that is true.
I never wanted memories,
I only wanted you.

A million times I needed you,
A million times I cried.
If love alone could have saved you
You never would have died.

In life I loved you dearly,
In death I love you still.
In my heart you hold a place
No one could ever fill.

Rest in peace, sweet Lina Beana…


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I just sent you a pm back. I am so very, very sorry. She was loved until the very end, I hope that can give you some comfort. RIP Lina...Run free sweetie


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

So sorry for your loss <3


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss  I've "known" Lina since she was a puppy and she's always been one of my favorite chihuahuas on here. She reminded me so much of my Rylie.

Run free, Lina.

Lots of ((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))) for you, your husband, and Bella.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I'm so very sorry. Lina was a precious little Chi--I'm sure her loss will be felt by many people and for a very long time.


----------

